# A Harobed And A Pandemic.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower....and Lynn Jaynes.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/blogs/editors-notes/a-harobed-and-a-pandemic


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol.....too funny. Great analysis....


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

My wife appreciated the article. Apparently she can relate with Mrs. Jaynes point of view!


----------

